# Anubis issues



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Anubis are said to be very hardy, however AGAIN I've managed to start killing it. My tank is 2.5g, and I give it flourish comprehensive every other day. The only problem I can see, is the light which is only an LED light that came attached on the hood. I have the light on for about 7 hours a day.    these are the roots


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Try cutting the bottoms of the roots. They grow faster if you rubber band them to a rock or driftwood or something that sits at the bottom of your tank. Don't bury it. It'll eventually root down into the gravel. If the leaves turn fully black, trim it off so it won't take nutrients away from the remaining leaves.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok thanks! Should I only trim a few?


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

I would trim off every tip of each root a little and leave the leaves to see if they get better. Some new plants tend to die and regrow so unless the whole stem turns black too, you'll be fine. If you have money, floramax is a good inexpensive gravel to use which is beneficial to plants. Anubis are hardy but it doesn't hurt to give it a little boost.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

All right, I think I will purchase it. Thanks again


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Make sure you rinse it out a couple of times. Especially the tricolor one.


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like potassium deficiency, which it should be getting from the Comprehensive. (I think. I don't have personal experience with Comprehensive.)

Do you have activated carbon in your filter? That may mess up ferts. 

Is the anubias the only plant or are there others? It's slow growing so it can be out-competed for nutrients by faster growing plants. 

Are you seeing new growth, or just the wilting of old growth? New tank melt is okay so long as the plant is replacing shed leaves with something new. 

Also: I know you meant to type "anubias", but I was still somewhat disappointed that this thread wasn't about your issues with ancient jackal-headed gods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

LOL ok my ANUBIAS is the only plant in an empty tank, I am pretty sure my filter is just sponge, and when I bought the plant, there was a little leaf growing, but it sadly died. I am not too surprised on this outcome because, I have a really bad track record with aquatic AND non-aquatic plants. Oh, and no new growth, just death.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Has the plant been buried for any amount of time? That's the only thing I could think is wrong, the rhizome must always be above the substrate. I don't think it would be lighting, I've had anubias grow with no tank lighting at all before, just light from the room  Trimming the roots a bit may be a good idea to promote growth, not all the way just a bit, and pull off any damaged leaves.


----------



## Davo (Feb 21, 2016)

My anubias was growing with no lights whatsoever, its a different strain than yours (Hastafolia) but I doubt its the lighting.

Flourish is only supposed to be dosed 1-2 days a week, and thats for a moderately planted tank, which I don't think yours is. You might be using too much flourish.

Its a slow growing plant so changes are slow too.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

The rhizome has never been buried and I will make sure I cut back on my flourish. Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

I attached it to a fake rock, trimmed the green roots, and I cut the dead/brown ones. Is this a good setup for it to thrive?


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Unicorn fish said:


> I attached it to a fake rock, trimmed the green roots, and I cut the dead/brown ones. Is this a good setup for it to thrive?


That looks like it should do fine! Hopefully it's just having a melt from being moved into your tank from where ever you bought it


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah, don't worry too much about it. I've seen some of my plants die and spring back to life. As long as the whole root is not dead, it still has a fighting chance. A lot of plants tend to die and spring out new leaves as it moves into a new environment.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Yay!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

If nothing else is in the tank it's not getting and nitrates fire growth. Needs an ammonia source as well.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Could a snail be a source of ammonia?


----------



## Davo (Feb 21, 2016)

Unicorn fish said:


> Could a snail be a source of ammonia?


Yes. So can fish food.


----------

